
YC Office Hours at Hack the North – Sept 17 - dwaxe
http://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-office-hours-at-hack-the-north-sept-17
======
Kpourdeilami
I went to the one last year. It was really helpful since they helped me
realize what I was working on at the time didn't have much potential (big
market but negative growth)

